# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Qua Đèo lửa địa ngục đến nghĩa trang

## mrnghiacholon

* Qua Đèo lửa địa ngục đến nghĩa trang*

_Nhiều khách du lich  đến Kanchanaburi chụp vài tấm hình bên cầu sông Kwai nổi tiếng làm kỷ  niệm. Nhưng nào biết, cung Đường sắt tử thần không chỉ có nơi đây. Khó  khăn, gian khổ và tang thương nhất trong việc xây dựng con đường chết  chóc này là đoạn đèo mà cái thoáng nghe tên cũng đã dữ dội: Đèo lửa địa  ngục – Hellfire Pass._
Death  Railway, Đường sắt tử thần được đế quốc Nhật thời Thế chiến 2 cho xây  dựng với ý đồ nối liền vùng rừng núi hiểm trở giữa Miến Điện, Thái Lan,  để rồi vươn xa hơn nữa. Cung đường trở nên nổi tiếng, được biết nhiều  hơn khi bộ phim Cầu sông Kwai ra đời. Thấy tôi nhăn nhó giữa đông đúc  khách tour, anh bạn Hà Lan bật cười nói: “Thôi mai ông đi Hellfire Pass  đi. Không có tour đâu, ông phải thuê xe mà chạy. Tới đó có riêng mình  ông thôi. Mà nó thực hơn, hay hơn cây cầu đã làm đi làm lại này”.
*Xem những di vật trên sườn núi*
 
Sáng  hôm sau tôi thuê xe chạy đến Hellfire Pass và quả thật ấn tượng đến  rùng mình. Nằm cách cầu sông Kwai hơn 80km, con đường sắt Miến – Thái bị  chận ngang bởi một dãy núi đá dài Tenasserim. Không còn đường khác,  cách duy nhất là phải chẻ núi mà đi. Và cái tên Đèo lửa địa ngục bắt đầu  từ đây. Dù đoạn đường chỉ vài cây số so với cung đường 415km, việc xây  dựng đoạn đường ngắn này được cho là khó khăn và gian nguy nhất suốt con  Đường sắt tử thần này. Những nhân công tham gia đục
đẽo  núi đá làm Đèo lửa địa ngục phải làm việc từ 16 – 18 tiếng mỗi ngày,  trong điều kiện sức khoẻ yếu kém, suy kiệt, thuốc men không có giữa rừng  thiêng nước độc... Họ phải xẻ dọc triền núi đá vôi, đá thạch anh cứng  sâu đến 17m, dài 110m với những dụng cụ thô sơ như búa, đục, chòng  sắt... Lúc đó, quân Nhật đang bị quân Đồng Minh tấn công ráo riết, họ  bắt tù binh phải làm việc ngày đêm để kịp tiến độ. Ánh lửa từ những ngọn  đuốc tre phết dầu bị gió lùa qua khe núi chập chờn, tiếng búa đục đinh  tai, bóng gầy gò liêu xiêu của những tù nhân hắt hiu hắt trên vách đá…  cứ như cảnh tượng cõi âm ty. Rồi cái tên được đặt.
Bao  nhiêu người đã nằm xuống con hẻm núi ngắn giờ trông rất bình thường  này. Có lưu ý du khách mới thấy những thanh tàvẹt gỗ nằm mấp mô đã mòn  hỏng lủng thủng nhiều chỗ. Đầu kia hẻm núi, những dụng cụ hoen gỉ từ  ngày xa xưa vẫn còn lưu giữ, từ những chíếc búa, đục, xẻng, chòng… đến  chiếc xe goòng vẹo vọ. Thêm vào là những bó hoa của người tưởng niệm,  héo khô nhanh trong cái oi nóng miệt này làm không khí càng ảm đạm.  Khách một mình lang thang chợt rùng mình. Không phải sợ những người đã  ngã xuống, mà vì những tham vọng ngông cuồng đã để lại những gì…
*Nằm xuống trên đất khách quê người*
 
Cũng  từ thông tin, hình ảnh xem ở bảo tàng Hellfire Pass, về lại  Kanchanaburi tôi tìm đến viếng các nghĩa trang nổi tiếng ở đây, liên  quan đến Đường sắt tử thần – những người đã ngã xuống vì nó. Dù chủ yếu  vẫn là của những tù nhân đồng minh. Không có nghĩa trang cho dân phu  châu Á đã ngã xuống, đông hơn gấp nhiều lần, trong đó có cả người Việt  Nam. Nghĩa trang lớn nhất, nằm ngay trong phố đối diện xéo ga  Kanchanaburi là Kanchanaburi Allied War Cemetery. Vẫn xanh ngắt cỏ hoa,  trùng trùng bia mộ… nhưng giờ nơi này chỉ lặng lẽ về đêm. Còn trong giờ  mở cửa, từ 8 giờ sáng đến 6 giờ chiều có rất nhiều đoàn du khách ùn ùn  kéo đến. Họ đến đây lặng lẽ hơn ở ngoài cầu sông Kwai, tôi cảm thấy rờn  rợn khi nhìn họ chỉ chỉ trỏ trỏ, chụp hình nhau bên bia mộ, giữa nghĩa  trang. Rồi lang thang ngoại ô vắng vẻ, tôi tìm đến nghĩa trang Chung  Kai. Chỉ đứng sau nghĩa trang Kanchanaburi (với hơn 6.982 mộ phần),  Chung Kai là nơi an táng của 1.740 tù nhân của liên quân đồng minh, chủ  yếu là người Hà Lan, Anh, Pháp, Úc. Vốn nằm kế một doanh trại của tù  nhân đồng minh lúc bấy giờ. Và nghĩa trang còn có cả một số người được  đưa về từ công trường Đèo lửa địa ngục. Những bóng cây lớn bao quanh và  cỏ hoa trong khuôn viên được chăm sóc tốt, làm nghĩa trang xanh mát giữa  nắng trưa Kanchanaburi. Ngồi trong bóng râm, nghe như gió thì thầm kể  chuyện, chuyện tang thương đớn đau nghiệt ngã như đã thấy, đã đọc tại  chính con đèo dữ này.
Rời  Chung Kai, tôi chầm chậm về phố khi nắng chiều đã nhạt, miên man nghĩ  chuyện xưa chuyện nay. Nhưng không thể không phục khả năng làm du lịch  của người Thái. Chỉ từ một bộ phim hơn nửa thế kỷ tuổi tác họ đã biến  miền thâm sơn cùng cốc này ra thành phố du lịch dập dìu. Trong khi đó,  bao miền đất dữ dội, nhiều câu chuyện còn nóng hổi, mấy bộ phim được  nhiều nước trên thế giới yêu thích… có mấy du khách đến xứ Việt quan  tâm. Mà nếu quan tâm thì có còn gì không?
 _Khach san dongkinhhotel.com_
_Nguồn : Tin Mới / Nguoiduatin.vn_

----------


## thientai206

nhinf nghĩa trang qui hoạch thật là đẹp

----------


## satthumu11

cảm ơn về thông tin của bạn . mình đang cần cái này .tks

----------

